# Circumcision of Christ



## zlax (Dec 31, 2020)

Tomorrow is the main Christian Feast of the year in Catholic and Protestant traditions (in Orthodoxy it will be celebrated in 14 days later, according to the Julian calendar).





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circumcision_of_Jesus​
This holiday marks the theoretical beginning of the Christian era and the chronology. Julian and Gregorian calendars begin from the day of Circumcision, instead of from the day of Christmas.

The circumcision of Jesus has traditionally been seen, as explained in the once popular writing "Golden Legend", as the first shedding of Christ's blood, and thus the beginning of man's redemption process, and as a demonstration that Christ is fully human and he is obedient to biblical law.

The ceremony of circumcision in Jewish tradition is also the ceremony of naming, and so significant is the feast in both Christian calendars that it was circumcision, and not the birth of the originally nameless child, that was chosen as the starting point of the Christian era.

Also, in connection with this festive event it is worth mentioning the Christian relic of the Holy Prepuce (part of the skin of the penis) of Jesus Christ, which appeared as a result of his circumcision. It is alleged that the prepuce was stolen during the Sack of Rome, after which it was allegedly found in a prison cell of the German soldier involved in the sacking. Then, the prepuce was kept for centuries in the comune of Calcata until it was stolen again by a local priest 38 years ago.

In Jewish tradition, the circumcision ceremony is called the Brit milah, and according to the scriptures, a specially trained person called a mohel sucks blood from a wound on the baby's penis with his mouth. Until now, many Jewish communities follow this ancient tradition.




That is why the beginning of the Christian era and the Christian chronology, the starting point of the Gregorian calendar, is the brit milah of Jesus, King of the Jews (INRI), the moment when a mohel sucked the blood from the penis of little Jesus Christ that has just been circumcised. Supposedly, it happened exactly 2021 years ago.


----------



## Broken Agate (Jan 1, 2021)

So, it's basically a weird cannibal rite, wherein the guys in charge not only get to drink human blood, but consume it from the sexual organ of an infant boy. Connecting the ritual to the world's most popular religion, and claiming  "God says so," lends it credibility.


----------



## veeall (Jan 1, 2021)

The procedure evolved by few religious reforms among jews over the thousands of years, previously being just cutting off the small tip of the foreskin extending over from penis, now it's much more painful and mutilating than initially. Yes, God required it from the Abraham as a token of being in the covenant with Him.

Also, not sure he actually drinks blood, it is supposedly being spat into a little memorial bottle.
As i remember reading it from somewhere.


----------



## NigeWz (Jan 2, 2021)

That is because it can be PROVEN beyond doubt that the 'god' of the Bible is a murderous, bloodthirsty psychopath.


----------



## Onijunbei (Jan 2, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> That is because it can be PROVEN beyond doubt that the 'god' of the Bible is a murderous, bloodthirsty psychopath.


if the Bible says "ye are gods" then that would make "us" the murderous, bloodthirst psycohpaths....


----------



## luddite (Jan 2, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> That is because it can be PROVEN beyond doubt that the 'god' of the Bible is a murderous, bloodthirsty psychopath.


For the last year, I read the bible every night and the old testament God stories are a literal nightmare of destruction and revenge. 



zlax said:


> In Jewish tradition, the circumcision ceremony is called the Brit milah, and according to the scriptures, a specially trained person called a mohel sucks blood from a wound on the baby's penis with his mouth. Until now, many Jewish communities follow this ancient tradition.


In my opinion, this is a vile and twisted practice that deserves the harshest of penalties. Not only is the baby defenseless, pure and supposedly born into this world as a reflection of God himself, but the poor little guys didn't have a say in this ritualistic violent blood sacrifice.

I am proud that I have never allowed this.


----------



## NigeWz (Jan 3, 2021)

Onijunbei said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > That is because it can be PROVEN beyond doubt that the 'god' of the Bible is a murderous, bloodthirsty psychopath.
> ...


I like your thinking, but the 'god' of the Old Testament is not 'god' at all - he just THINKS he is.


----------



## luddite (Jan 3, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> he just THINKS he is


Elaborate please.


----------



## NigeWz (Jan 3, 2021)

luddite said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > he just THINKS he is
> ...


It requires a long explanation, but essentially, the 'god' known as YHVH, or 'Yahweh' is responsible for an Earthly cataclysm as explained in Jeremiah 4:23-28. If you read those verses you will see that Jeremiah refers to himself in the first-person. It is also the ONLY other time that you'll find the line 'the Earth was without form, and void'. This directly relates to Genesis 1:2. Since 'man' was not created until Gen 1:27, who was Jeremiah? Who were the 'men' that he couldn't see, and why were there cities?
The idea I have been working on (and still am), is that Jeremiah, (and the people / men he's referring to), were actually the builders of all the wonderful architecture that we see all over the world. We KNOW that the technology back then was way more than we have now, and our construction skills pale into insignificance by comparison.


----------

